# Logo design help.



## theraven (May 6, 2014)

Ok so I am re branding my company.  New logo, business cards, redesigning my website etc. 

I don't really know what logo to use. Words,  a picture? Colour? Black and white? 

Just wondering if anyone has any tips on designing your own logo?


----------



## AceCo55 (May 6, 2014)

Sorry that I can't remember the website ... but there is one where you outline what you want and graphic designers put forward their ideas. You pay the winner.
Seemed like a way to get a variety or diverse range of options that will work on a website/business card/colour/B&W


----------



## sscarmack (May 6, 2014)

What do you envision? You need to have a goal or vision, if you don't already, then thats your first step.


----------



## KmH (May 6, 2014)

The best logo designs are based on what your business does and what your business mission is.


----------



## jayohphotography (May 6, 2014)

Draw something up and pay someone to make it a vector file 
i had a hard time with my logo too, just keep brainstorming


----------



## JeremyD (May 6, 2014)

I would suggest getting a graphic that is vectorized, images are not best for watermarking images. My logo is clean, simple, and to the point to represent my brand. 

If you are a professional, high end brand have a clean cut official logo. If you shoot cats and fun photos have more of a cartoony vibe logo (these are examples for branding your logo with your photography)

I see you understand this tho since you are talking about re branding your business and such. I would highly suggest using (your name) photography, it's your company after all. However other names can work but it is all up to you.



AceCo55 said:


> Sorry that I can't remember the website ... but there is one where you outline what you want and graphic designers put forward their ideas. You pay the winner.
> Seemed like a way to get a variety or diverse range of options that will work on a website/business card/colour/B&W



One website a friend of mine used was 99design where graphic designer students do this. I would highly recommend it! the 299 fee is worth to have a proper professionals done logo. If you have some photoshop skills you can from there design business cards and everything for your business. 

If you need any help feel free to message me! I love these sort of things


----------

